# Fuente para preamplificador +15-15



## cejas99 (Nov 11, 2010)

Saludos amigos, les traigo una fuente para alimentar preamplificadores, sus voltajes de salida son +15v y -15v esta muy bien filtrada además esta probada y funciona a la perfección, dejo el PCB por si alguien quiere construirla. Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Nov 11, 2010)

se ve muy bien tu circuito cejas99 
felizitaciones muy buen aporte
saludos


----------



## Arthas (Ene 25, 2011)

que mas compañero esa fuente es cero ruidos 
gracias


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 25, 2011)

Arthas dijo:


> que mas compañero esa fuente es cero ruidos
> gracias



Cero ruidos, garantizada

Saludos !!!!!!


----------



## magupotato (Ene 31, 2011)

dos preguntitas...

esta fuente va con un trafo de 18+18 a la entrada?
el .pdf con el diseño esta hecho en las medidas exactas para ir a imprimirlo a cualquier lado?


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 31, 2011)

magupotato dijo:


> dos preguntitas...
> 
> esta fuente va con un trafo de 18+18 a la entrada?
> el .pdf con el diseño esta hecho en las medidas exactas para ir a imprimirlo a cualquier lado?



La puedes usar con el trafo que dices, o con 20- 0- 20 , el pdf esta listo para imprimir, esta con las medidas reales.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 31, 2011)

Está muy buena con regulador de V y todo. Se vé preciosa. Gracias por compartir.


> esta muy bien filtrada


Lo veo.. 4400uf por rama 

Muchas gracias. Saludos!


----------



## kensai (Feb 2, 2011)

tengo pensado utilizar esta fuente para el preamplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/ gallien krueger 400rb me sirve? de ser asi , el transformador tiene que ser de 20 + 20 ? cuantos ampers?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

kensai dijo:


> tengo pensado utilizar esta fuente para el preamplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/ gallien krueger 400rb me sirve? de ser asi , el transformador tiene que ser de *20 + 20* ? cuantos ampers?



¿ De donde sacaste esos 20V ?

Con un transformador de 12-0-12Vca o 15-0-15Vca a unos 300mA te alcanza.


----------



## kensai (Feb 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De donde sacaste esos 20V ?
> 
> Con un transformador de 12-0-12Vca o 15-0-15Vca a unos 300mA te alcanza.



entonces esta fuente con el transformador que me decis alimento bien el preamplificador?


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 3, 2011)

Con cualquiera de esos 2 transformadores alimentas bien el preamplificador. Consume muy poco. Alrededor de 150mA. Por eso le _das_ 300, (porque mejor que sobre y no que falte). La fuente aquí diseñada te va a regular en +-15V con el de 12+12 o con el de 15+15.

Saludos


----------



## kensai (Feb 8, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Con cualquiera de esos 2 transformadores alimentas bien el preamplificador. Consume muy poco. Alrededor de 150mA. Por eso le _das_ 300, (porque mejor que sobre y no que falte). La fuente aquí diseñada te va a regular en +-15V con el de 12+12 o con el de 15+15.
> 
> Saludos



muchas gracias , recien averigüe y consigo uno de 15 + 15 500mA... supongo que sirve igual , o me equivoco?


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Sirve perfectamente. "Casi" que con esos voltajes no necesitarías el regulador.. Pero ponelo para quedarte tranquilo. Saludos!


----------



## kensai (Mar 13, 2011)

los transistores necesitan un disipador cada uno? ... calientan mucho ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2011)

kensai dijo:


> los transistores necesitan un disipador cada uno? ... calientan mucho ?



No son transistores, son circuitos integrados reguladores de tensión.

El calentamiento dependerá del consumo que valla a tener la fuente y de la tensión de entrada a la misma.


----------



## Vicenta (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda con una fuente de alimentación y aunque no se si aquí sera el lugar apropiado para la pregunta voy a hacerla haber si podéis ayudarme.

Es que tengo una placa que necesito alimentar a +-15V y necesito minimizar el espacio de la fuente. Para ello, mi pregunta es si con dos fuentes de +15V podría tener esos +-15V uniendo el común de uno de ellos con el 15V de la otra o ¿eso es una aberración?

Es que esa fuente de 15V es bastante pequeña y funciona muy bien, por eso me interesaba.

Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## fas0 (Mar 18, 2011)

magupotato dijo:


> dos preguntitas...
> 
> esta fuente va con un trafo de 18+18 a la entrada?
> el .pdf con el diseño esta hecho en las medidas exactas para ir a imprimirlo a cualquier lado?



me sumo tambien, lo veo un poco angosto.. *3,74 cm* x 9.5 cm Alto


----------



## cejas99 (Mar 18, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> me sumo tambien, lo veo un poco angosto.. *3,74 cm* x 9.5 cm Alto



El archivo esta listo para imprimir, esta en escala real


----------



## jgvh75 (Abr 10, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> me sumo tambien, lo veo un poco angosto.. *3,74 cm* x 9.5 cm Alto



Muy buen día fas0, espero que tu duda se haya solucionado, ya que al principio yo también pensé lo mismo, más hice la impresión, revisé pin por pin a ver si encajaban y sí, todo en su respectivo lugar. Lo comento para que estés más que seguro.



cejas99 dijo:


> El archivo esta listo para imprimir, esta en escala real



Aunque tarde pero aún así te agradezco la información que compartes, de hecho en el transcurso de la semana me armo el crossover 3 vías rev. cejas99  para utilizarlo con tu fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## cejas99 (Abr 10, 2011)

jgvh75 dijo:


> Aunque tarde pero aún así te agradezco la información que compartes, de hecho en el transcurso de la semana me armo el crossover 3 vías rev. cejas99  para utilizarlo con tu fuente.
> 
> Saludos.


Tanto la fuente como el crossover de 3 vías funcionan a la perfección y todos los componentes encajan a la perfección, suerte con tu armado.

Saludos


----------



## pinocho (May 17, 2011)

hola    muy bie*N*...tengo un *PREAMPLIFICAD*or... con ci 4558  me gustaria saber si es correcto para ese tipo de   ci ...tambien  *QU*eria  saber  esa  fuente de extre  ah extremo  bota   30 voltios ....y  ese  voltaje   se   *V*a directamente al circuito   4558 ......


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2011)

pinocho dijo:


> hola    muy bie*N*...tengo un *PREAMPLIFICAD*or... con ci 4558  me gustaria saber si es correcto para ese tipo de   ci ...tambien  *QU*eria  saber  esa  fuente de extre  ah extremo  bota   30 voltios ....y  ese  voltaje   se   *V*a directamente al circuito   4558 ......



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

¿ Y que esquema de pre-amplificador estas empleando ?


----------



## elfutre2 (May 18, 2011)

Estimados, disculpen que me meta, pero leí en el foro que las fuentes para amplificadores, con reguladores no son muy recomendables, ésta sería la excepción? Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2011)

elfutre2 dijo:


> Estimados, disculpen que me meta, pero leí en el foro que las fuentes para amplificadores, con reguladores no son muy recomendables, ésta sería la excepción? Saludos y gracias!



Aquí se esta ablando de fuentes para "*Pre*-Amplificadores"


----------



## judavepe (Jun 3, 2011)

La monté... el transformador es de 24 0 24, y a la salida del rectificador tengo 15 0 -24.... que podrá ser???


----------



## zopilote (Jun 3, 2011)

judavepe dijo:


> La monté... el transformador es de 24 0 24, y a la salida del rectificador tengo 15 0 -24.... que podrá ser???


 Las causas pueden ser que el transformador que utilizaste fue mal construido, saca del circuito rectificador y mide sus voltajes en alterna. Lo otro podria se que el condensador que colocaste no serviria por eso esas lecturas, lo que yo mediria sería unos +-30vdc  en las salidas sin carga.


----------



## judavepe (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya lo solucioné... gracias.... era el 7915 que me salió malo....


----------



## manuu_bsb (Ago 6, 2011)

Buen dia a todos: Disculpen, pero cuando abro el archivo .rar, al hacer click en el archivo pcb.pdf me abre la imagen pero el circuito que me aparece no es el de la fuente. Puede ser que haya sido mal subido?

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos y que tengan un buen fin de semana!


----------



## cejas99 (Ago 7, 2011)

manuu_bsb dijo:


> Buen dia a todos: Disculpen, pero cuando abro el archivo .rar, al hacer click en el archivo pcb.pdf me abre la imagen pero el circuito que me aparece no es el de la fuente. Puede ser que haya sido mal subido?
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos y que tengan un buen fin de semana!



Acabo de revisar y está bien, son tres PDF y corresponden a la fuente


----------



## jgvh75 (Ago 8, 2011)

manuu_bsb dijo:


> Buen dia a todos: Disculpen, pero cuando abro el archivo .rar, al hacer click en el archivo pcb.pdf me abre la imagen pero el circuito que me aparece no es el de la fuente. Puede ser que haya sido mal subido?
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos y que tengan un buen fin de semana!



Lo que comenta cejas99 es correcto, el archivo corresponde a la fuente, de hecho lo tengo armado junto con su crossover, del mismo autor y todo anda de perlas.
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola gente.

Vengo solo a agradecer el aporte de Cejas, la fuente funciona perfectamente, esta bonita de estética y es diseño confiable...
La única cosa que hice "mal" es poner menos filtrado a la entrada, es que no tenía 4 capacitores de 2200uF, entonces le mendé los otros de 1000uF. Igual, no creo que pase nada, creo que con 3300uF alcanza, no? 

Las imágenes.









Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Dic 20, 2011)

Te quedo muy linda tavo felicitaciones
No creo que suceda nada jejeje
Saludos


----------



## cejas99 (Dic 21, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Vengo solo a agradecer el aporte de Cejas, la fuente funciona perfectamente, esta bonita de estética y es diseño confiable...
> La única cosa que hice "mal" es poner menos filtrado a la entrada, es que no tenía 4 capacitores de 2200uF, entonces le mendé los otros de 1000uF. Igual, no creo que pase nada, creo que con 3300uF alcanza, no?
> ...


Felicitaciones, te ha quedado muy bien, con ese filtrado estas sobrado. ahhhhh y gracias por la publicidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2011)

Te ha quedado muy bonita!!!! Pero NO LE PONGAS capacitores de poliester!!!!! Los que van son cerámicos para desacoplar HF!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Te ha quedado muy bonita!!!! Pero NO LE PONGAS capacitores de poliester!!!!! Los que van son cerámicos para desacoplar HF!!!!!!



Vos sos igual que Cacho! 

Cacho me dijo lo mismo, que le saque esos capacitores de poliéster y que ahí ponga cerámicos, feos, marrones, y viejos. 
Y con toda la razón, es cierto lo que dicen... los capacitores cerámicos son buenos para las altas frecuencias, y los de poliéster no tanto... Siempre uso poliéster cuando tengo que manejar audio... pero en este caso tendré que cambiar.

Por el momento no tengo cerámicos de ningún tipo, pero estoy esperando un gran pedido de componentes que hice a Elko/Arrow... Así que, ni bien llegue actualizo esos detalles. 

Muy buena la fuente, compacta y bien prolija.

Un detalle a tener en cuenta: Yo le hubiese agregado unas resistencias de carga a la salida, porque los reguladores a veces si están sin carga como que "se vuelven locos"... Así que, no cuesta nada hacer un lugarcito más y poner dos resistencias...

Yo lo hice, tuve que sacar los diodos finales de protección y poner en su lugar resistencias de 680Ω 1W... Esos diodos no creo que tengan tanta finalidad, no los creo tan importante... 

Estaría bueno que modifiques el diseño de circuito impreso, cejas! 

Saludos!

EDIT: El detalle que les contaba.



Ah, no insistan con los capacitores cerámicos porque todavía no llegó el pedido. 
Ni bien los tenga los cambio...


----------



## tatajara (Dic 21, 2011)

> Un detalle a tener en cuenta: Yo le hubiese agregado unas resistencias de carga a la salida, porque los reguladores a veces si están sin carga como que "se vuelven locos"... Así que, no cuesta nada hacer un lugarcito más y poner dos resistencias...
> 
> Yo lo hice, tuve que sacar los diodos finales de protección y poner en su lugar resistencias de 680Ω 1W... Esos diodos no creo que tengan tanta finalidad, no los creo tan importante...


muchas gracias por el dato tavo lo tendre en cuenta para mi proximo proyecto jeje
saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 24, 2011)

Parece mucho la capacidad de los condensadores para un pre-amplificador.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 24, 2011)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Parece mucho la capacidad de los condensadores para un pre-amplificador.


Bueno... si *este hombre* lo propone así, y más todavía (4700uF por rama) no creo que esté tan equivocado...


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 29, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Un detalle a tener en cuenta: Yo le hubiese agregado unas resistencias de carga a la salida, porque los reguladores a veces si están sin carga como que "se vuelven locos"... Así que, no cuesta nada hacer un lugarcito más y poner dos resistencias...



Perdona Tavo. He leido esto y te quiero preguntar a qué te refieres con lo de volverse "locos". Lo pregunto porque he hecho una fuente parecida (trafo 12+12, reguladores 7815, 7915, filtrado menor; 2200uF) y en ocasiones me marca 0V en la salida positiva (la negativa siempre funciona). Apago, enciendo y parece ir de nuevo bien, pero ese comportamiento me sienta fatal.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Perdona Tavo. He leido esto y te quiero preguntar a qué te refieres con lo de volverse "locos". Lo pregunto porque he hecho una fuente parecida (trafo 12+12, reguladores 7815, 7915, filtrado menor; 2200uF) y en ocasiones me marca 0V en la salida positiva (la negativa siempre funciona). Apago, enciendo y parece ir de nuevo bien, pero ese comportamiento me sienta fatal.


Puede ser uno de los problemas que tiene el NO poner esas resistencias... o que el regulador esté mal soldado (soldadura fría en alguno de sus pines)...

Siempre es bueno ponerlas. A mi nunca me pasó eso de que "se vuelvan locos", pero si he leído de mucha gente que ha notado eso. No cuesta nada, son dos resistencias que entran en cualquier lado y ayudan al buen funcionamiento del circuito. 

Saludos!


----------



## jgvh75 (Ene 30, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Vos sos igual que Cacho!
> 
> Cacho me dijo lo mismo, que le saque esos capacitores de poliéster y que ahí ponga cerámicos, feos, marrones, y viejos.
> Y con toda la razón, es cierto lo que dicen... los capacitores cerámicos son buenos para las altas frecuencias, y los de poliéster no tanto... Siempre uso poliéster cuando tengo que manejar audio... pero en este caso tendré que cambiar.
> ...



Gracias Tavo, tu comentario me va a ayudar a complementar el crossover que estoy por terminar esta semana para la iglesia, en la anterior lo realicé tal cual el diseño de cejas99, a ver que comentarios hacer al respecto.
Saludos.
P.D. Por cierto, que bonito te ha quedado tu trabajo. ¿Ya te llegaron tus CC  ?


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 30, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Cacho me dijo lo mismo, que le saque esos capacitores de poliéster y que ahí ponga cerámicos, feos, marrones, y viejos.



Tratá de conseguir cerámicos "multicapa", presentan características bastante superiores a los comunes y tienen algo más de facha . Su costo es apenas mayor.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Tratá de conseguir cerámicos "multicapa", presentan características bastante superiores a los comunes y tienen algo más de facha . Su costo es apenas mayor.
> 
> Saludos


Tengo de esos multicapa! De hecho, ya los reemplacé por esos... 

Mató lo de la facha...  

Saludos!


----------



## vicmagucas (Ene 8, 2013)

Falto el esquema


----------



## chacarock (Ene 26, 2013)

una consulta, el metodo de transferencia para la parte de componentes, lo hacen con el mismo metodo de la plancha? porque nome sale, solo quiero saber si tengo que seguir practicando o hay algun otro metodo  

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> una consulta, el metodo de transferencia para la parte de componentes, lo hacen con el mismo metodo de la plancha? porque nome sale, solo quiero saber si tengo que seguir practicando o hay algun otro metodo
> 
> saludos



Mismo método, así que a seguir practicando


----------



## Nacho5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Consulta, quiero usar esta fuente para alimentar un preamp de bajo que necesita 15v. Con entrar con un trafo de 15+15 en la fuente esta bien?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2013)

Nacho5 dijo:


> Consulta, quiero usar esta fuente para alimentar un preamp de bajo que necesita 15v. Con entrar con un trafo de 15+15 en la fuente esta bien?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



SI y si solo necesitas una tensión positiva, puedes omitir todos los componentes de la rama negativa.


----------



## Nacho5 (Mar 20, 2013)

El preamp en cuestion es este, supongo que no debe de haber problemas entonces?


----------



## josee (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola, hice esta fuente y al medir a la salida me da -14,5 pero al medir en el mas me da 00,7 eso esta mal verdad. Lo estoy poniendo con trafo de 12v y los reguladores son de 15 voltios, el trafo es de 3w pequeñito. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2020)

Estamos empezando mal. La regla práctica para elegir un trafo es que su tensión de salida sea igual a la que sale del regulador, en tu caso, si querés 15+15Vdc necesitas un trafo de 15+15Vac o solo de 15Vac si vas a usar doblador.
En segundo lugar, revisá el circuito por que ya te pasé un esquema de rectificador y filtrado en el tema del amplificador.


----------



## josee (Jun 24, 2020)

Entonces el problema esta en que tengo que conectarle un traformador de 15 0 15 que es lo que necesita el amplificador de auriculares, acabo de pedir uno de 15 0 15, cuando me llegue probare y te lo comentare incluso con fotos.

No voy a usar doblador he armado la fuente de cejas, de este mismo tema.

Muchas gracias Dr.Zoigberg un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2020)

josee dijo:


> No voy a usar doblador he armado la fuente de cejas, de este mismo tema.


Ok, pero revisá lo que has armado por que no deberías tener 0V en la rama positiva.


----------



## josee (Jun 24, 2020)

Lo revisare sino funciona bien armare otra, gracias compañero. Un abrazo.


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Hola, ya tengo la fuente funcionando, hice una nueva y va perfecta, lo que no funciona es el amplificador, voy hacer otra placa nueva y sus componentes, gracias Dr.Zoigberg, un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2020)

Cuidado con los transistores chinos que suelen traer colector y emisor intercambiados de lugar.


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Puede ser que cuando compruebo el hfe de los transistores con el multimetro no me de ningun resultado al estar cambiados colector y emisor ? Por que no me dan ningun resultado cuando los meto en las ranuras del multimetro. 

Les voy a dar la vuelta a todos los 337 y 327 juass. Buen dato.

Gracias Dr.Zoigberg un placer


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Como dice 2ME, es cero-cero o "O" "L" lo que marca?

Asi mismo, mide por todos los pines en modo diodo, y anota qué pines te dan qué, y sube una foto de cómo numeraste los pines. Quizas estén invertido todos los pines... O directamente estas midiendo mal todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2020)

Sigan aquí : Medir transistor


----------

